# Diablo II graphics screw up



## krim058 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just downloaded Diablo II and everything works fine until about 5 seconds into a game, and everything goes black. I have Windows Vista Home with all the latest updates. I've tried switching from 32-bit to 16-bit, I've tried running in WinXP compatiblity. This is what happens:










Any suggestion? =[


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that is a known problem with vista,and older games untill microsoft releases some fixes not much can be done.


----------



## krim058 (Feb 10, 2007)

pharoah said:


> that is a known problem with vista,and older games untill microsoft releases some fixes not much can be done.


heh i fixed it. Chose DirectDraw or something on the video test and it works fine now


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

For future reference, we don't help with illegal copies of games. So, if your download was a legal download from a pay site, make sure you mention that, or your thread will be closed. If it's not a legal version, please don't bother posting, as you'll only waste our time making us close it.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

pharoah said:


> that is a known problem with vista,and older games untill microsoft releases some fixes not much can be done.


Vista doesn't have *that* many problems. I've yet to come across a game that actually crashed due to Vista. So far it's only been Supreme Commander and that game has some issues, especially on weaker (ie. Mine) systems.
And I have quite a lot of games. :wink:

@ krim058: If it is a legal version of the game, make sure you get the latest patch, it allows you to increase the resoloution from 640x480 up to 800x600. It's a bit easier on the eyes. :laugh:


----------



## krim058 (Feb 10, 2007)

Of course it's a legal copy, sorry =[


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the screenshot looks pretty cool... it'd make that ever-so-repetitive game replayable all over again.

(That said, I do so love Diablo. Awesome game )


----------



## krim058 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have another question. 

In Diablo II after I beat a boss / other big special effect occurs it will freeze for about 5 seconds. I THINK this is because it reads these evens from the disk orsomething, would it help to copyfiles from the disk into the game directory or w/e?


----------

